# Happy Halloween!



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

So it's 1:45 AM in Belgium, oct. 31st...

Let me be the first to wish all of you a Happy Halloween 2014.
Happy Haunting & don't forget to enjoy the day/night...

Freaky Greetings,
DocK


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Now where's the "OMG, the clock is ticking...2015" thread?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! Just 3 hours until October 31st here in Eastern NC. Happy Halloween to all my forum peeps! I hope every single one of you have the best Halloween ever and that your night is frightfully good. And I'm with you Dock, where is that 2015 countdown clock??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Halloween, DocK, and thanks for keeping the holiday alive and well in Belgium:jol:

Good luck and good spooking to all you haunters everywhere!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy Halloween everybody! &#55357;&#56443;&#55356;&#57219;


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so excited I can barely type. This is it!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEN, EVERYONE!!!! Enjoy the day wherever you are and good luck with your haunts!! :jol::zombie::devil::voorhees:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

Have a safe and haunting Halloween everyone!!! :biggrinkin:


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy Halloween everyone! Have a GREAT 24 hours!!!!!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

It's finally here  Happy Halloween and I hope everything goes great tonight.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

:jol: Happy Halloween! :jol:


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

The hour falls...


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Happy Halloween everyone be safe and have fun


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

YAY! It's finally here! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

Happy, and SAFE HALLOWEEN all
the creative work we here do is second to none anywhere.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## scarecrowdan (Nov 3, 2014)

hello, i just joined (posted in the welcome room) hope everyone had a great halloween 2014!...ours was "ok" had a high school football game same night so our fun was cut short on hween night, thats ok, got a big one planned next year money permitting! lol


----------

